# Alfa Tsentr?



## Deleted member 19863 (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elMKiPw-rLA&

It's rumored to be an organization that is trying to create the perfect human being. More details are in the video description.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 22, 2009)

Let me be the first to say BULLSHIT.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 22, 2009)

Creepy


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 22, 2009)

why do i have a feeling this will fail as much as trying to put the engines of a MiG-21 and a F-4 Phantom on the Wright Bros. plane.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 22, 2009)

There is no such thing as a "perfect" human being.  Perfect is a point on the horizon, and just like the horizon, no matter how long you run towards it you will never reach it.  ACTUAL perfection is incomprehensible and undefinable by the human mind, in nearly any object or concept the term is applied to.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 22, 2009)

dude I tried out that google website thing in the video comments, its really freaky! cept it only shows blackness


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm sure it's not real.
But it's still pretty cool.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys, it's not real. talked to a friend and he said it was viral marketing. he gave some good proof it was too. too bad, i kinda wanted it to be real


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 22, 2009)

minx112 said:


> Hey guys, it's not real. talked to a friend and he said it was viral marketing. he gave some good proof it was too. too bad, i kinda wanted it to be real



I think it's viral marketing as well, these things have a tendency to be that. Question is, what is it marketing?


----------



## Matt (Aug 24, 2009)

There was this guy that started a whole organization dedicated to creating a whole race of perfect human beings about 70 years ago... It didn't go very well.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 24, 2009)

Its an ARG. Its part of that Junko Junsui thing.


----------

